# Blowout preventer



## Miquelangelo

Quisiera saber el termino tecnico de "Blowout preventer" aparato para prevenir reventones en el tubo de crudo del pozo. Muchas gracias...


----------



## andre luis

Preventor de reventones.


----------



## Miquelangelo

Muchas gracias, Andre Luis.


----------



## Jose D Palos

Usualmente los términos empleados en campos petroleros son "preventor", "árbol de preventores" o "preventores", ya que están formados de una serie de diferentes tipos de preventores por su funcionamiento. Al menos en México se evita, significativamente, la palabra "reventones".


----------



## Vinni

La palabra es "Preventor" en singular y consiste en varios actuadures hidraulicos unos de los cuales son de ahorcamiento ("choke rams" o "anular actuators") que al ser activados se cierran alrededor de la tuberia de perforacion y previenen un "arranque", no reventon, en el pozo. Otros de los actuadores son de tipo guillotina (shear rams) y son empleados para degollar la tuberia de perforacion y sellar el pozo en caso de un arranque. Hay otro tipo de preventores que cuentan tambien con un tipo de actuadores reforzados (super shears) que estan disenados para degollar no solo la tuberia de perforacion sino tambien la T.R. Tuberia de Revestimiento (casing) en caso de que esta este presente atravez del preventor.
Desgraciadamente no todos los preventores cuentan con estos actuadores especiales reforzados (super shears). Generalmente solo los preventores de nueva generacion los tienen.

Espero te sea util.


----------



## Miquelangelo

Interesantisimo! ?Quiere decir usted que seria apropiado la frase "preventor de arranques" y no "preventor de reventones"?


----------



## Vinni

Solamente "Preventor" o en su defecto "Preventores" que, aunque es incorrecto pluralizarlo, mucha gente utiliza el termino de esta forma.


----------



## Miquelangelo

Muy bien. Muchas gracias!


----------



## vicdark

Vinni está en lo correcto, pero para ser más precisos, los _blowout peventers _no previenen el "reventón" ni el "arranque" de un pozo, sino que previenen el descontrol de la presión del pozo. Cuando eso tiene lugar, el pozo expulsa crudo y gas, que muchas veces resulta en un incendio de proporciones si el pozo es terrestre, y si es marino ocurre un derrame como el que actualmente tiene lugar en el Golfo de México.

El término "preventor de reventones" no será gramaticalmente correcto, pero es el más usual en la industria petrolera de América Latina, pero entiendo que en México y tal vez otras partes "reventón" tiene otro significado.


----------



## Miquelangelo

Comprendo. Muy agradecido a todos...


----------

